# Have a tough time with early pregnancy..



## hyper-Suze (Jun 7, 2012)

OMG, I have always loved the idea and looked forward to the day of being pregnant but how I now found out that its not all a bag of loveiness!!!!

- Stupidly high BG's that I can't get down when eating! My basal rates are steady on the pump and hold me at 4/5's but go crazy when eaten...ARGH

- Feeling the need to sleep 20hours of the 24hour period

- Morning Sickness which is ALL DAY!!! Have been really ill the last 3 days, even runnning out of tescos mid shop...not good!

- And now I can't eat because of the nausea and ms! 

I am really concerned that I am harming the baby by not eating properly. Before the MS occured I was planning 3 good healthy meals and snacks but this is out the window now. I can't touch anything but smoothies in the morning/afternoon and I don't feel like eating anything remotely normal until about 9pm...does anyone know if this is normal or harmful to eat so late. I don't want to neglect my body's urges for food as this is the only time I want anything and then I think at least some nurishment is being passed on!

Yesterday I managed 1.5 smallish jacket potatoes and 5 slices of ham at 10pm and today I have eaten a bowl of plain egg fried rice(at least a tad of protein in the egg!)
Am trying to nibble on fruit as and when I can

Any pearls of wisdom from anyone please would be ace...I can't cope. If I can't cope with this, then I am doomed for the rest of the 7 months!!!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 7, 2012)

Well stupid high BG's in the first trimester and the end of the third are dead normal Suze.  Just up your carb ratio for starters, if you need to double it then double it ! - then also bolus 20 - 30 mins before you intend to eat, because you really want to avoid post eating spikes, they are what ain't good.

I have no idea what you can do about morning sickness, I'm sorry.  Do normal nausea remedies work? - by which I mean things like ginger or peppermint tea? rather than drugs.


----------



## RuthieG (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Suze

As a guide my morning bolus is now over 4 times what it was pre-pregnancy and has been sincehe early days. Madness and doesn't feel right to do that but that seems the way it goes!

MS-wise. Unless it is so severe that you are in danger of dehydrating it probably won't do you any harm because apparently the baby takes what it need anyway. But if worried you should see you doc. Also hopefully it will pass (hopefully) within a few weeks.

Apparently when my mum was pregnant with me she was ill for the first 4 months and barely ate and lost weight and could only eat banana milkshakes...and I turned out fine! Obvioulsy ths was in the 70s but MS was the same then as i is now I think!!

All the best x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Suze,

I felt exactly the same as you when I was pregnant and I also had all day morning sickness (why's it called morning sickness if it lasts all day!) up until I was about 5 months. At the start I was being sick up to 8 times a day so I couldn't keep anything down so I didn't really eat properly for the first couple of months I lost a stone in this time. The worst thing was that I had lots of hypo's too at the same time so I would be in the middle of treating a hypo and then I would need to be sick. 

Maybe try your gp see if they can give you anything to help with the sickness? The main thing is if you don't feel up to eating don't force yourself because you might make yourself sick afterwards. I found eating small and dry things such as toast/ crackers/ biscuits the best because they didn't turn my stomach at the thought of eating them!

The middle months were the best months as the morning sickness wasn't as bad and your not too big and uncomfortable and the insulin to carb ratio's aren't so crazy as in the last few months. 

I'm really not looking forward to getting pregnant again after remembering all that and that's without even mentioning the pre-eclampsia and c section

I really hope things improve with the morning sickness soon for you


----------



## Monkey (Jun 8, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> OMG, I have always loved the idea and looked forward to the day of being pregnant but how I now found out that its not all a bag of loveiness!!!!
> 
> - Stupidly high BG's that I can't get down when eating! My basal rates are steady on the pump and hold me at 4/5's but go crazy when eaten...ARGH
> 
> ...



Urgh, you poor thing - I'm feeling surprisingly ok at the mo, but keep expecting ms to hit anytime.

High BS - do whatever you need to to get them down. Adjust ratios /basals as high as necessary, and I've always worked to looking for a 2 day pattern first. Have you got blood ketone strips? I've been told anything over 10 needs ketones checking this time, which I wasn't told last time.

Injecting pre-meals is the way forward here, altho I struggle a bit with that in the evenings when I tend to feel most ick and on the verge of sick.

Sleep, just keep getting as much as you can. Really, go to bed as soon as you get in from work. I did that with C, and it did help - my MS triggers with him were low BS, hunger (I ate something, even small, every 2 hours) and clothes that were too tight on my tummy. 

As Ruthie said, baby will be taking absolutely everything they need and leaving you with what's left. Not nice, but your body has a clever way of keeping new life going strong.

And as someone else said, it might be worth a trip to the gp. I do know several people who've been prescribed anti-emetics in early pregnancy to help with sever sickness, and I'd think that with diabetes too, you'd be a prime candidate.

Keep drinking whatever you can, and hang in there - it will, and does get better. I can remember feeling utterly dreadful on the bus home from work one day with C and having to plan where I could get off, be sick, and get on the next one!

Oh - and ask for help. Have you got a DSN / DSMW who can give you some tips / support / generally listen to how you're doing?


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww, thanks everyone, I really appreciate your advise, kind words and support, this is all so alien to me!

Although not exactly nutritious I really fancied a happy meal a few hours ago, small and managable...I realllllllllllllly enjoyed it!

I have seen gp this morning and got the anti sickness but she didn't seem all that keen on me using and preferred me to ride it out. At least I have these for over the w/end if needed!

I emailed(at 11pm) ALL  my consultants for advice about upping my meal insulins. Bless my pump doc replied at 5.40am saying he was in India and flying back to UK but that he'd get the DSN to ring me. Like you have all said, I need to do whatever I can to get it down.

Jenny - Have invested in some ginger herbal teas, will give them a go this afternoon!

Ruthie, 4 times as much...I am now literally scared to pieces! But it is very reassuring that the need for more isn't just me!

Emma - Luckily(well for me), I haven't got to be ill whilst hypo'ing which sounds a right pickle to be in! So sorry for bringin back the not so great memories of early pregnancy....I'm sure I maybe moaning a whole lot more yet! I'm such a whimp!!!!!

Monkey - Ha ha, your bus route sounds like me in tescos the other day, trying to work out an escape route from the back of the store! Yes I have blood ketone strips, tested last night when my Bg was 11, 2 hours after a bowl of plain rice! These strips may now be my new best friend!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2012)

Bless!   Suze - it's the usual though, fear of the unknown and because it's summat you 100% have never experienced before (let alone you haven't experienced preg itself ever before) you rail against it.

Don't.  

Preg for a diabetic is 100% roller coaster and no sooner than you've got used to the highs than you will probably be in the hypo-city phase which often follows.  

Best tip I ever saw in these phases was test every 2 hours.  Do what you need to do at each test, though don't go too berserk with either carbs or insulin.  Work on the really really old fashioned principle for the diabetic life in general - ie Little, and Often .......

{{{Hugs}}}

You'll get there.


----------



## Monkey (Jun 8, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Best tip I ever saw in these phases was test every 2 hours.  Do what you need to do at each test, though don't go too berserk with either carbs or insulin.  Work on the really really old fashioned principle for the diabetic life in general - ie Little, and Often .......



And this is one of my best things. I'm testing like a loon at the moment, and it's helping me feel a bit more in control, or at least like I'm able to react to things. Seem to be having a pattern of late afternoon rising BS, so next job is to work on those. 

We'll get there, together. Is your hospital appointment this week?

(And I'm laughin at your happy meal - when pregnant with C I absolutely had to have a burger king one evening. It was the first meal I'd eaten properly in days, and it was aaaamazing. Even now, if I say I fancy a burger, H gets a worried expression!)


----------



## Nemchenk (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Suze,

I haven't got any pearls of wisdom because we are in the same boat...

but I have some ideas about the morning sickness that lasts all day: it seems to be worse when I'm hungry so nibbling on something small kinda helps like a cracker or when I have been sleeping in bed (maybe being horizontal causes something odd) and sleeping on the sofa propped up on cushions seems much better. Also low calorie fiery ginger beer but after the bubbles have escaped a bit.

Hope that you feel a bit better soon.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 9, 2012)

Ha ha, yep I've just told my other half that future burger cravings could =baby!
I loooooove BK but our town is crammed with maccies and almost nothing else! The nearest BK is on M54 services...I aint paying service prices!for a craving! Baby will just have to learn to like Maccies! lol!

Nemchenk - thanks for your post, I actually like the idea of ginger beer to try to settle things, as I am a diet coke freak and now cant drink much coz of the caffiene I am starting to miss my fizzy pop!! Will pop out tmoz for some!
I actually find that lying down really helps me and the nausea, although after a weekk off work, I can't see work allowing me to lie on the floor and work!!


----------



## Monkey (Jun 10, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Ha ha, yep I've just told my other half that future burger cravings could =baby!
> I loooooove BK but our town is crammed with maccies and almost nothing else! The nearest BK is on M54 services...I aint paying service prices!for a craving! Baby will just have to learn to like Maccies! lol!
> 
> Nemchenk - thanks for your post, I actually like the idea of ginger beer to try to settle things, as I am a diet coke freak and now cant drink much coz of the caffiene I am starting to miss my fizzy pop!! Will pop out tmoz for some!
> I actually find that lying down really helps me and the nausea, although after a weekk off work, I can't see work allowing me to lie on the floor and work!!



How about caffeine free diet coke? I know coke's better in caffeine terms than tea (I think the current guidelines reckon 2 cups of tea or 5 cans of coke - nuts!)

My nausea both times has been triggered by hunger, low blood sugar, tiredness and anything too tight on my stomach or throat. Nuts, but true!


----------

